# PT or Cedar ground contact



## 6fthook (Dec 20, 2010)

Deciding on vertical skirting for our covered front porch. The boards will be buried a few inches in the gravel we have under the decking and also on the outside to prevent animals from going underneath. 

What would be a better choice, pressure treated 5/4 decking or cedar 5/4 decking for ground contact to prevent termites from being attracted to it? The thing I'm most worried about is the skirting boards attracting the termites, and them migrating under the porch to the ledger board and rim joist of the house itself. 

Thanks for any help you can provide


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Nether is rated for even direct ground contact and should be kept at least 6" above grade.
You could use 1X PVC lumber, Z molding, a kick out strip then the siding.
What's under this porch? Just dirt?
If so make sure to add a vapor barrier on the ground and add ventilation.


----------



## 6fthook (Dec 20, 2010)

Under the porch is 2-3" of gravel. I'm just thinking of alternatives to the typical lattice. We want to prevent animals especially skunks from going underneath


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd lay out some metal screening (heavier than 'chicken wire - 1/2" square pane, I can't recall what it's called) and bury it 2-3" in the ground, then cover with pvc lattice or whatever of your choice.


----------

